# Parade of Homes and another question....



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2006)

I just wanted to stop in and say many thanks to all of you who gave me such great ideas for the Parade of Homes...it was a huge success and they made me the Official Caterer for the Tour!! I used the bird houses purchased from Michaels and then put little for sale signs on them...I made the outhouse also and put an "as is" for sale sign on it. Thewy LOVED it!!! Thanks again for all the great suggestions. I was also wondering how do you replenish cocktail party trays? I ususally put about half the food out then replenish as needed...but it seems that sometimes there is too much food on the platter...when I see pictures posted here for apps there are only a handful of items on the plate. Is that just for the appeal for the picture? Suggestions are welcomed. Have a blessed day!

Renee


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

Tray up about a third of it on trays large enough to let the food be seen well. Keep extra trays in the BOH ready to switch out on the fly. No restocking in the FOH, just tray switching, much nicer presentation and professionalism.

Plus it ensures all food is handle in the BOH as it should be.


----------



## lyneotto (Jun 6, 2006)

Smaller trays, and more of them.
Serve a full tray, then bring a new one out to replace. Saves scooping and moving, and touching the food. Then you can refill the empty back in the kitchen, for the next go. Looks more professional, and sanitary too!
Glad they loved the bird houses!
Lyne


----------

